# Newest Member Of the CF



## shaun_bougie (6 Apr 2004)

I just wanted to take a minute to thank everyone that‘s ever helped me out from this board and the old one.  The offer is on the table for MP 811 and I gladly accepted it it.  I will find out all of the details tomorrow but it looks like I will be starting my basic training May 11.  Once again thank you and good luck to everyone else that is in any process.  It is well worth the wait.

Cheers,


----------



## GrahamD (6 Apr 2004)

Congratulations, and good luck.


----------



## girlfiredup (6 Apr 2004)

Way to go Shaun!  That‘s a nice early birthday present.       All the best to ya!  Stay in touch if you can.


----------



## Tyrnagog (6 Apr 2004)

congrats and way to go!!!


----------



## rdschultz (6 Apr 2004)

Awesome, and congratulations.

You know, the more I read this forum the harder it is to wait.  I wasn‘t nearly this excited about joining the military when I handed in my application, but now I can hardly wait.


----------



## Jason Bourne (6 Apr 2004)

Congrats and good luck. I‘ll see you in St. Jean


----------



## Paul F (6 Apr 2004)

Congrats and good luck in basic training and your military career to come. 

Train hard, fight harder.


----------



## soon to be infantry (6 Apr 2004)

Awesome!!! great to hear it man! good luck!!!


----------



## shaun_bougie (7 Apr 2004)

Just found out today that my dates for basic are 11-MAY to 15-JUL.  I just spent about 100 bucks at Wal-Mart on stuff I‘ll need for basic.  Good ole Wally World.  Can‘t go wrong with that place     I can‘t wait to start!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Bourne (7 Apr 2004)

Ahh walmart yeah I hit that place last saturday..mmm good times there yep! they do have EVERYTHING


----------



## shaun_bougie (7 Apr 2004)

Yeah WalMart‘s amazing.  I shouldn‘t be saying that yet because I‘m technically still working at Staples......but ssssshhhhh lol.  Jason...when are you going to be starting basic?


----------



## Jason Bourne (7 Apr 2004)

I start on April 20th, I leave Edmonton on the 17th...next saturday!


----------



## shaun_bougie (7 Apr 2004)

Jeez you must be even more anxious than me!!!!!  I gave my notice at Staples today.  May 5th is my last day of work     Can‘t wait.  I‘m glad it‘s not too far off lol.


----------



## D-n-A (7 Apr 2004)

its the CF, not CAF(it used to be though)


----------



## Caz (7 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by D-n-A:
> [qb] its the CF, not CAF(it used to be though) [/qb]


Ugh... don‘t start that argument again.

Congrats, Shaun!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (7 Apr 2004)

good luck guys. Remember to keep your heads at basic, and keep asking for more!


----------



## shaun_bougie (8 Apr 2004)

More details came in today for me.  I get my joining instructions next week.  My course runs 11 MAY 2004 to 15 JUL 2004 and I‘m on course number 0150.  I swear in at Sudbury RC on 04 MAY 2004 and I‘m MP 811 AIR.  Oh and my last day at Staples has changed from 05 MAY to 01 MAY because of the swearing in ceremony.  I‘m looking forward to it.  Glad it‘s not too long between now and then!


----------



## Jason Bourne (8 Apr 2004)

Now its on to the "fun" stuff eh


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Apr 2004)

Way to go!


----------



## kristiegen (8 Apr 2004)

Congrats Shaun! I‘m in St. Jean for the 27th of April.


----------



## Berry2004 (9 Apr 2004)

Yup good old Wal-Mart......Giving in my two weeks to them was a great feeling  And racking up stuff on my discount card before left was also fun  I‘m leaving for St.Jean on easter sunday!! So pumped. Hope, to see you guys there, good luck all!


----------



## D-n-A (9 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Caz:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt trying to start an argument, I just corrected him


----------



## Jason Bourne (9 Apr 2004)

I should be a uber nerd and walk around in a shirt that says "MEMBER OF ARMY.CA" and see who comes up to me lol


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

hehehe suxs you have to wait till may..I go in 8 days. i‘ll be in AIT when your in BMQ but you get there.


----------



## meni0n (9 Apr 2004)

Wtf is AIT "Pvt".


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

Advanced Individual Training aka MO training


----------



## Ian (9 Apr 2004)

The ‘private‘ is referring to AIT, which is the acronym used by the US Army for its ‘Advanced Individual Trg‘. After all, its just a simple acronym - why pay attention to detail or anything boring like that?    :blotto:   <sarcasm>

I can‘t believe that you, ‘Pte‘ Lajeunesse, have been thumping your chest on other threads and berating other enrolees about their physical and mental hardiness when you have not even one day in the CF.

Wow. Hope you have fun in St-Jean.


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

well smart *** I‘ll have you know I am in fact a member and in fact I know alot be it through experience, researched facts or common sence so before you try to take another pathetic swipe at me I think you need to step back and either shut up or make sure you know what your talking about. I have right to "thump" my chest, and for your own little inteligence be it any i‘m not berating ppl about there physical hardiness just the ppl that need to do research before they make themselves look stupid by asking dumb questions...So in short STFU


----------



## D-n-A (9 Apr 2004)

Pte_Lajeunesse , you are the one that should "shut up"

dont be bashing people that have time in, an know things

the only thing you have done so far in the CF is get sworn in, you havent even started basic training yet


also, what is this MO training you speak of? I think you mean MOC training, ie. QL3

and in your profile, you say your rank is "Pvt" thats the american abbreviation, for Canada its "Pte"


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

I know a.s.s thanx for the imature pick apart though, i‘m not stupid nor do I or will I shut up so go cry about it or somthing but deal with it, and I will bash who ever the f.u.c.k I want to especially if they made a feeble attempt of doing it to me first, be it if they have served time or not I DONT CARE. Another thing if ppl here are completely oblivious to everything before they‘ve had time in..in your eyes then i feel sorry for them and you. I like to educate myself when I sign my life over to thier hands...i‘m not as stupid as you‘d hoped I was, so again please quit trying to make me feel stupid or belittled your just wasting you time, time you should use on looking in he mirror to get a fatser look at an idiot.


----------



## D-n-A (9 Apr 2004)

before you start accusing people of being dumb, please learn to spell

also, your arguments are quite weak..


your going to have a fun time in basic when you learn that your not the "hardcore, army of one" that you think you are, your nothing but a FNG who has no experiance, sure you can read all you want, but that isnt the same as experiance.


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

again another poor excuse for a human "trying" to scare me with BS how the **** do you know anything about me. I could be 3 times bigger and stronger then you‘ll ever be little man. You are right about one thing though I am going to enjoy basic to the end and then some. What you look at as **** I look at as a warm up.


----------



## GrahamD (9 Apr 2004)

Are you for real Pte_Lajeunesse?

Are you actually acting tough on an internet message board?

And D-n-A is not trying to scare you with BS, hes just mentioning that people with your attitude and behaviour don‘t do very well at basic training.  It‘s a fact, and if you were as "educated" on the subject as you are pretending to be you would know that.
If the way you act in here reflects the way you are going to act when you get to St. Jean, I‘d be willing to bet you will either be put in your place immediately (and like it), or you will be asked to leave.

And as for your behaviour in here, I‘m curious to see how long you last before you either smarten up or get yourself banned.


----------



## Lajeunesse (9 Apr 2004)

man com‘n I merely defending myself from ppl like him, like i‘m going to cop an attitued with my instructor i‘m not crazy


----------



## ErorZ (9 Apr 2004)

Berry2004,

What course number are you on ? I‘m on 143(F), can‘t wait to be there and get started... All my stuff is stored already and living in an emtpy house is no fun   

See you on Monday in St-Jean!


----------



## chk2fung (9 Apr 2004)

Gentlemen,
This thread was started to acknowledge certain members of this board were going to begin Basic.  If you have gripes with one another have the courtesy to PM each other.  demeaning and belittling each other on a public forum just shows lack of respect for yourself and each other.  Check your attitude at the door, we don‘t need pissing contests here.  Its bad practice here and its definitely bad practice in the Forces.

For Shaun, Jason, Pte_Lajeunesse and all of you going for BMQ or BOTC, congratulations.  Good luck and enjoy the trials and fun you will have.  If you want some head up on St.Jean feel free to ask.

Charles


----------



## Ian (9 Apr 2004)

Right you are, chk2fung.

My apologies - it‘s far too easy to spout off on the internet.    :blotto: 

And yes, congrats to those who made it in.


----------



## Jungle (9 Apr 2004)

Allright, all you kids who need to look at their watch to know how much time in you have, this thread is locked. Act like adults or go play somewhere else.


----------

